# Corsair H50 Sockel 1156/1155 Bracket



## SL55 (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebes Corsairteam,

möchte mir eine gebrauchte H50 kaufen, nur das Problem ist dass nur die AM3 Halterung dabei ist - ich bräuchte aber eine für Sockel 1155 (bzw. 1156). Kann man die wo kaufen?

MfG


----------



## watercooled (13. Juli 2011)

Schau mal bei Caseking, ansonsten frag beim Corsair Support an


----------



## fac3l3ss (13. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Caseking, *ansonsten frag beim Corsair Support an *


 Tut er gerade =O


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## SL55 (13. Juli 2011)

Auf Caseking finde ich leider nix. 

MfG


----------



## alexcorolla1985 (13. Juli 2011)

hi ja hast du schon einen H50 oder nicht?

weil ich im keller zwei packungen von h50 zubehör hab.
ich muss mal schauen ob da noch die halterungen von 1155/1156 noch dabei sind


----------



## SL55 (13. Juli 2011)

Noch nicht, aber bin am Verhandeln. Siehe dazu meinen -Thread, die H50 wäre mir am liebsten da sie den dünsten Radiator hat: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/kaufgesuche/164304-s-corsair-h50-h60-h70.html

Am besten antwortest du da wieviel du für das Mountingkit haben willst.

Wäre sehr sehr sehr nett. 

MfG


----------



## alexcorolla1985 (14. Juli 2011)

hi du dass ist kein Problem wenn du die Versand-kosten übernimmst,schenke ich dir dass teil.
ich kann leider nicht auf den link zugreifen.

Das ist die halterung für den S0ckel 1156 mit anleitung.

gruss alex


----------



## SL55 (14. Juli 2011)

Oh, ja du hast zuwenig Posts für den Verkaufe-/Sucheteil im Forum.

Das wäre sehr sehr nett. 

Ich werde dich per PN kontaktieren wenn ich die H50 ohne Sockel 1156 Halterung bekomme, ok? 

MfG


----------



## alexcorolla1985 (15. Juli 2011)

ist gut. gibst mir bescheid

MFG


----------



## Bluebeard (18. Juli 2011)

Ansonsten ist es auch kein Problem bei Corsair via CSGEurope@Corsair.com ein Mounting Kit zu beantragen


----------



## Jackett (6. Oktober 2011)

...hat jemand noch zufällig eine Corsair H50 Halterung für ein 1155 bzw. 1156 Sockel liegen?
Oder kann mir einer ein Tip geben wo ich sowas noch herbekomme?

Bei Corsair Europe hab ich mich schon bemerkbar gemacht und die nette Frau antwortet mir, das Sie das weiterleitet aber leider ist das schon über 4 Wochen her. 

Danke schon mal


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Oktober 2011)

Bitte schick mir eine PM mit deiner Mailadresse (welche Du auch benutzt hast bei der CSG Anfrage) dann kümmere ich mich darum.


----------

